# Fair Salary Offer?



## trini905 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi everyone - 

I'm seeking some assistance with regards to a recent salary offer.

The forum has been a wonderful resource, but like everything, everyone's scenario is different.

Details:
Family of four, includes two young kids ages 1 and 5yrs of age.

Salary Package of 45,000 AED per month (incl basis salary and housing)
75 percent paid school allowance 
Yearly business class tickets for all family members
40 vacation days
Up to 80k bonus per year.

Cheers


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

trini905 said:


> Hi everyone -
> 
> I'm seeking some assistance with regards to a recent salary offer.
> 
> ...


Hi Trini,

If the monthly salary of AED 45000 includes housing as well, then I guess it's going to be difficult for a family of four to live comfortably. Housing is expensive here in Abu DHabi and you can expect to spend anything between 200,000 to 350,000 on a 3BHK place.

You can have a fair idea of the prices for apartments/villas by looking at postings here - Dubizzle.com in Abudhabi | Home

Education is expensive too but I guess with you getting 75% school allowance, it should not be much of an issue.

Hope this helps!


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

newguyintown said:


> Hi Trini,
> 
> If the monthly salary of AED 45000 includes housing as well, then I guess it's going to be difficult for a family of four to live comfortably. Housing is expensive here in Abu DHabi and you can expect to spend anything between 200,000 to 350,000 on a 3BHK place.
> 
> ...


You don't have to live in AD, live in Dubai. The offer is a good one. It's all subjective on your living standards.


----------



## Geke (May 1, 2012)

Make sure medical is covered


----------



## trini905 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the advice folks.

I've been looking at the cost of housing and what one gets.
It's quite subjective depending on what amenities one is accustom to. However, I realize that it's a rental market in Abu Dhabi vs. owning a house (as I do right now).

Any suggestion on good neighbourhoods to live in for families?


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

HarryK said:


> You don't have to live in AD, live in Dubai. The offer is a good one. It's all subjective on your living standards.


Not everybody likes to spent 3/3.5 hours daily just to commute.


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

newguyintown said:


> Not everybody likes to spent 3/3.5 hours daily just to commute.


I suggest you move then


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

HarryK said:


> I suggest you move then


Thank you for your unsolicited and needless suggestion.


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

newguyintown said:


> Thank you for your unsolicited and needless suggestion.


I accept your thanks, also glad you offered it at it was clearly neededzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## geexfactor (Oct 30, 2011)

As far as I know the new cities (neighborhoods) outside the main island are cheaper, these include Al raha city, Khalifa A, Khalifa B and Masdar city. Al khalidiya is the expensive neighborhood in Abu Dhabi and then there's mushrif area. I guess it all depends on where exactly is your company located in Abu Dhabi.


----------

